# TK-DL calibration



## mastertech (Jan 19, 2010)

what are you guys that use them doing for calibration, i know watts recommends 2 places, do you prefer one to the other, is there a cost difference? is there anyone else that calibrates besides the 2 mentioned above. thanks in advance.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you try calling these guys? http://www.testgauge.net/

They are a great group of guys to deal with! Very friendly and reasonable prices. (plus they are 20 miles away for me!)


----------



## mastertech (Jan 19, 2010)

i have not yet. thanks for the link.


----------

